# Firmware para TV Sankey



## elbardila (Ago 8, 2014)

Saludos amigos del foro.
Agradesco informacion para descargar data de le eeprom de tv sankey CT-15A10, la he estado buscando en varios sitios y no la he podido conseguir.
El codigo de dicha eeprom es 24C02.

Agradezco su colaboracion.


----------



## Philco (Ago 8, 2014)

¿Podrías mirar el tipo de chasis? Igual por el chasis se puede buscar un archivo de eeprom que sea válido. ¿Se trata de un tv de tipo CRT? Si es así, ¿de cuántas pulgadas?

Si no sabes cual es el tipo de chasis, puedes subir una fotografía del mismo, que se vea bien tanto la parte inferior como la superior.


----------



## elbardila (Ago 8, 2014)

Saludos Philco.
Gracias por tu respuesta, el chasis de este tv es AA41-10697A


----------



## Philco (Ago 9, 2014)

elbardila dijo:


> ...el chasis de este tv es AA41-10697A


No parece que se disponga en internet de un archivo de eeprom para este tv. La información que se puede encontrar atiende a solucionar el tema de la eeprom de varias maneras:

- Accediendo al modo de servicio. Desde el mando del tv pulsar: apagado, mute+1+8+3 encender. Se supone que tendrías que buscar, en el menú de servicio,la opción de "valores por defecto", y ejecutarla. Pero yo, antes de hacer esto, pasaría al punto siguiente, esto es, cambiar la eeprom del tv por una nueva, haber si el problema que tienes se soluciona, al menos, en parte. Te lo comento ya que, si la eeprom del tv tiene datos corruptos, podría pasar que no te dejase entrar en modo servicio. Aparte, en esta eeprom (la del tv), "supuestamente" tienes la configuración original del tv, por tanto, si la modificas, y luego no sabes como volver a dejarla como estaba, puede ser un auténtico quebradero de cabeza.

- Colocando una eeprom similar, que sea nueva, o que se sepa seguro que está en blanco. Si la coges de otro tv, puedes grabar una archivo en blanco, con un programador, y quedará como de fábrica. Igualmente, si la eeprom del Sankey está bien (permite leer y grabar desde el programador de eeproms), puedes hacer un volcado de la eeprom, guardarlo como archivo en el ordenador, y después de haberla guardado, grabar un archivo en blanco. Según algunas páginas que he consultado, la memoria se carga de forma automática, lo cual no implica que no tengas que hacer algunos ajustes en el modo de servicio (es probable que tengas que ajustar alguna opción, como sistema de sonido, sistema de color, ajustes de vertical, horizontal, etc).

Espero que te sirva. Ya sabes, lo más fácil es coger otra eeprom en blanco, y ver si, al menos, parte del problema que tiene se soluciona. ¿Cuál es el problema que presenta el tv? Parece que este tv lleva un chasis idéntico a algunos que montó Samsung en su día.


----------



## elbardila (Ago 9, 2014)

Ante todo gracias por tu gran colaboracion y consejos.
Te comento: el tv presenta problemas con el control de volumen; se bloquea, queda al minimo o salta al maximo, no dando opciones de regularlo con el control o con botoneras.
Efectivamente encontré tambien que es un modelo de sansumg pero no se exactamente cual es.
Con respecto a la maniobra en modo servicio la verdad se me dificulta pues el control esta bastante deteriorado y solo le sirven algunas funciones.
Ensayaré tus consejos y luego comento.
Gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 9, 2014)

es un sansung CT 5066VB 

http://www.planetatecnico.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=40786


----------



## Philco (Ago 10, 2014)

elbardila dijo:


> Te comento: el tv presenta problemas con el control de volumen; se bloquea, queda al minimo o salta al maximo, no dando opciones de regularlo con el control o con botoneras.


Tiene toda la pinta de ser un fallo de eeprom, de datos corruptos en eeprom. Yo descartaría la eeprom, antes de empezar a buscar otra posible avería.


elbardila dijo:


> Efectivamente encontré tambien que es un modelo de sansumg pero no se exactamente cual es.


Ahora recuerdo que los Samsung de pantalla convencional, suelen indicar, justo en el lugar donde va montado el transformador de líneas, en la placa de circuito impreso, el tipo de chasis. Creo que en tu caso puede ser el K1. Mira en la parte inferior de la placa, a ver si lo lleva impreso.


elbardila dijo:


> Con respecto a la maniobra en modo servicio la verdad se me dificulta pues el control esta bastante deteriorado y solo le sirven algunas funciones.


Tendrás que reparar el mando, ya que sin él, no vas a poder entrar en el menú de servicio, ni navegar por sus opciones, ni realizar ajustes.

He encontrado algunos enlaces a manuales de servicio y esquemas:

- http://www.electronica-pt.com/esquema/func-startdown/4368/

- http://www.eserviceinfo.com/downloadsm/60506/SAMSUNG_CT3339V CT5039V.html

- http://diagramasde.com/diagramas/televisores/K-1-12.pdf

- http://elektrotanya.com/samsung_ct3373,5073_ch_k1.pdf/download.html

A ver si alguno de ellos se corresponde con el tuyo. En estos manuales, la forma que se indica para acceder al modo de servicio es pulsando las teclas *MUTE-1-8-2-POWER*.


----------



## dantonio (Ago 10, 2014)

Subo datos de la memoria del chasis K15A-TV Samsung.
Saludos.


----------



## elbardila (Ago 26, 2014)

Saludos amigos del foro.
Agradesco todos los aportes y consejos, aun no he podido remplazar la eeprom devido a que en el local donde tienen el programador, este se les daño,  tendre que esperar unos dias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 26, 2014)

¿y si te armas uno ?
http://www.lancos.com/ 

http://www.lancos.com/siprogsch.html


----------



## elbardila (Ago 27, 2014)

Saludos cordiales. 
Ante todo agradesco los comentarios y consejos que me valieron para dar solusion a mi problema.
Cambie la memoria y el tv funcionó normalmente.
Lei bastante del tema y parece ser una falla frecuente.
A los amigos que aportaron consejos y archivos muchas gracias y una felicitacion especial por su desinteresado aporte...


----------



## hember (Nov 26, 2015)

Hola. Poseo TV con EEPROM dañada, si alguien tiene la bondan de poder subirla, le estare muy agradecido. Gracias, Saludos!!


----------



## hember (Nov 28, 2015)

Hola. Encontre la data EEPROM espero que les sea util:


----------



## leudin (Jul 19, 2017)

buenas tardes la presente es con el fin de solicitar de la manera mas cordial el archivo hex del tv sankey con modelo de chasis ct-21slsw3.

de antemano le agradezco la importancia que den a esta solicitud


----------



## Tomas1989 (Dic 5, 2019)

De antemano les pido ayuda ya que tengo un televisor Sankey modelo cled 32sme3 , al encender el tv me indica que el proceso systems no funciona. Me deja ingresar a: ajustes, playstore, youtube, en ajuste trato de restablecer pero solo se queda cargando en formateo y no hace nada.

¿ Existe alguna forma de formatearla via usb, o mas sin disponen de los drivers de ese modelo. cled 32sme3 ?

O si disponen de solo formatearla con el control remoto y me indican.

Muchas gracias...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 6, 2019)

Si ese TV usa la tarjeta TP.MS338.PB818, alguno de estos firmware te pueden servir.
Kazmi Elecom TP.MS338.PB818 Software Free Download

Edit:
Otros más...
TP.MS338.PB818 USB Firmware Software Bios Bin


----------



## arnoldo67 (May 8, 2020)

Buenas noches, estoy en busca de firmware de tv Sankei modelo CLD49SCV02


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 8, 2020)

Si no encuentras el firmware original, trata buscando por número de tarjeta y tal vez encuentres un firmware para otra marca.
Si lo encuentras, el problema sería el logotipo, el teclado y el control remoto, pero con el de la marca encontrada funcionaría.


----------



## arnoldo67 (May 9, 2020)

Gracias por el tip, voy a hacer la búsqueda.


----------



## aobando (May 12, 2020)

Buenas noches, estoy en busca de firmware de tv Sankey modelo CLED-40SID2  EE02


----------



## Rich7553 (Oct 17, 2020)

Buenos días, alguien tendrá el firmware de un tv Sankey cld40scv02, es que tengo la pantalla bloqueada en Wisdon-share y me dijeron que tenía que instalar de nuevo el firmware.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 17, 2020)

Si buscas sobre el problema con *WISDOM SHARE* tal vez encuentres el firmware para el modelo de TV y tarjeta.


----------



## Rich7553 (Oct 17, 2020)

Gracias


----------



## jarias15 (Nov 9, 2020)

*E*n q*ue* formato se puede leer esa data eeprom ?


----------



## monster12 (Ene 9, 2021)

arnoldo67 dijo:


> Buenas noches, estoy en busca de firmware de tv Sankey modelo CLED-40SID2 EE02



Yo tengo el firmware para esa TV!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 9, 2021)

monster12 dijo:


> Yo tengo el firmware para esa TV!


Subilo para que quede a disposición de quien lo necesite!!


----------



## monster12 (Ene 9, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Subilo para que quede a disposición de quien lo necesite!!


Está bien en unos minutos cuando esté en la pc lo comparto


----------



## KennyRecords (Ene 10, 2021)

monster12 dijo:


> Está bien en unos minutos cuando esté en la pc lo comparto


agradecería un monton ya que tengo meses de andarlo buscando y nada, CLD49SCV02


----------



## monster12 (Ene 10, 2021)

KennyRecords dijo:


> agradecería un monton ya que tengo meses de andarlo buscando y nada, CLD49SCV02


Sube una foto de la pcb! para decirte mejor cual es


----------



## aymeeb29 (Ene 16, 2021)

*H*ola buenas noches, tengo el mismo problema*,* entr*é* a la página que puso usted ahí pero veo que dice parte 1*,* parte 2*,* parte 3..... y así están la mayoría, quisiera saber si es que hay que descargarlos todos los que indiquen así todas las partes o como sería eso?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 17, 2021)

Sí, se deben descargar todas las partes involucradas a la respectiva marca.
Por ejemplo: En el firmware para Samsung son 5 partes las que se deben descargar.


----------



## aymeeb29 (Ene 17, 2021)

Buenos días, sí ahora lo malo es que lo abrí ayer y no es el modelo de esa tarjeta que usted menciona no hay ningún número parecido 😭.
Los números que me salen a mí son distintos 3RT969A1 y el otro que me sale es TTR69C3 y no sé si es eso lo que debo buscar, intenté hacerle restauración de fábrica pero sale a cada rato error system del proceso y no se restaura queda dando vueltas 💔


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 17, 2021)

Ese es el problema con algunas marcas que usan tarjetas genéricas.
Si no consigues el firmware tendrás que reemplazar la tarjeta, si es que te resulta conveniente.


----------



## KennyRecords (Ene 23, 2021)

Esto te sirve?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 23, 2021)

*Firmware Universal Android 4.4 para TP.MS338.PC821* (473 Mb)


----------



## KennyRecords (Ene 26, 2021)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> *Firmware Universal Android 4.4 para TP.MS338.PC821* (473 Mb)


Gracias


----------



## TottanAlvar (Feb 11, 2021)

Le sirvió el software y como lo montan al TV? Gracias.


----------



## mario sanchez (Abr 7, 2021)

Buenos días: quisiera su ayuda para conseguir firmware de un TV sankey modelo CLD55SCV5  pegado en WISDOM_SHARE


----------



## Miguel jesus (Jun 2, 2021)

La TV no pasa de el logo de Android se quedá asi y luego se repite el proceso, creo QUE necesita el firmware.  modelo de TV Sankey CLED-50SME3


----------



## Steven Ulate (Jun 2, 2021)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> *Firmware Universal Android 4.4 para TP.MS338.PC821* (473 Mb)


Ese firmware sirve para Sankey CLED40SID2, es que necesito uno para ese modelo


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 3, 2021)

Si es pregunta, no lo sé, y si es afirmación, gracias por la información.


----------



## Steven Ulate (Dic 1, 2021)

Hola*. ¿M*e podrían ayudar o tienen el firmware para una TV Sankey CLED40SID2?


----------



## fernando9711 (Dic 26, 2021)

Buenas tardes*,* tengo un problema con mi tv smart *S*ankey*, *no pasa del logo de smart y se apag*ó* y no se que puedo hacer*,* me podrían ayudar *?*


----------



## skynetronics (Dic 26, 2021)

¿Es el mismo modelo del thread u otro modelo? 
¿Sabes de electrónica? ¿Eres técnico, aficionado o no sabes nada de electrónica?  
¿Tienes instrumentación necesaria para encarar una falla? 
¿El TV tiene led de stand-by encendido al menos?

Mientras no respondas esas cosas básicas, no se puede hacer nada.


----------



## Yorle (Ene 13, 2022)

Buenas*,* amigos.
*¿*Qui*é*n me ayuda con el firmware del Smart TV sankey CLED32SDV2*?
S*i alguien lo tiene*,* por favor*,* es que mi TV tiene Android 4.4 y ya est*á* obsoleto.


----------



## Angelnadir (Abr 11, 2022)

Hola*, *amigos*. P*or favor*,* necesito el firmware de TV Stanley modelo CLED-55SDH3 *¿M*e pueden ayudar*?*


----------



## Loisanz87 (Jul 13, 2022)

Buenas*,* tengo una *S*ankey cld40scv02*,* por favor necesito el firmware para actualizarla*.*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 13, 2022)

Tal vez este sea el firmware requerido: TP.MS338.PB801 (Varios modelos)


----------



## Jesuuusmarin (Jul 15, 2022)

Yo también necesito ese firmware, no lo encuentro en ningún lado 🙁
Por favor si pudiste solucionar tu problema, Encontraste el software o sabes cómo ponerlo en recovery te lo agradecería.




*¡ Como NO respeto las normas del Foro me editaron el mensaje !*​


----------



## cande (Jul 21, 2022)

aymeeb29 dijo:


> Buenos días, sí ahora lo malo es que lo abrí ayer y no es el modelo de esa tarjeta que usted menciona no hay ningún número parecido 😭.
> Los números que me salen a mí son distintos 3RT969A1 y el otro que me sale es TTR69C3 y no sé si es eso lo que debo buscar, intenté hacerle restauración de fábrica pero sale a cada rato error system del proceso y no se restaura queda dando vueltas 💔


*H*ola amigo*.
¿ C*ual firmware descargaste *?,* *Q*ue necesito ese mismo*.*


----------



## rcaballero1991 (Jul 25, 2022)

Necesito ayuda. Busco pero no encuentro el firmware para el tv Sankey cled55sdh6. Tarjeta t.mt5522.81


----------



## MARTIN001 (Sep 5, 2022)

Buenas tardes, quisiera saber si puedo conseguir el firmware de mi tv sankey de 65 pulgadas con tarjeta T.MT5522.81, el televisor quedo en el logo y no pasa de alli. Tambien me gustaria saber si de repente pueda tener otra solucion posible. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 12, 2022)

MARTIN001 dijo:


> Buenas tardes, quisiera saber si puedo conseguir el firmware de mi tv sankey de 65 pulgadas con tarjeta T.MT5522.81, el televisor quedo en el logo y no pasa de alli. Tambien me gustaria saber si de repente pueda tener otra solucion posible. Gracias de antemano.


Encontré esto buscando con google. Mira si te sirve de algo: (No encontré el firmware)

*C*on cuidado mira :
es con el tv encendido presi*o*nar la siguiente secuencia : menu,6483. y aparece una M en la esquina izquierda de la pantalla y cuando presiono mute solo me sale M0, luego con las teclas numericas 1 y 2 me sale con 1 M1 con 2 M2, m0 es para ajustes verticales y horizontal, m1 es para los sub brillos, sub color, red g,green g,blue g,exct.
m2 es para ajuste de AGC, osd V, osd H, exct.
*P*ero no aparecen las demás opciones que son las que necesito ajustar las que menciono aquí.

*A*hora, cuando le introduzca el menú 6483 y le aparezca la M, vuelvele a introducir el menú 6483 y verás que ya le aparecer*á* los menú de los diferentes parámetros, para cambiarlos prueba co el 1,2 3 etc hasta que aparezca el que tenga que ver con el encendido.

*P*ero si est*á*s como al principio*,* es cambiar la memoria eeprom.


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 13, 2022)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Si es pregunta, no lo sé, y si es afirmación, gracias por la información.


Hola D@rkbytes: He encontrado esta página, donde te descargas un archivo de firmware, para tp.mt5522.pc821. No sé si le vale a alguien de este hilo, y preferiría que lo mirases tu, antes de que nadie se lo descargue.









						TP.MT5522.PC821 Firmware Free Download
					

TP.MT5522.PC821 is an Intelligent smart 4K network driver LED TV board with a support resolution of 3840x2160. TP_MT5522_PC821 is dedicated to 60 Hz screens.




					www.kazmielecom.com


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 13, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Hola D@rkbytes: He encontrado esta página, donde te descargas un archivo de firmware, para tp.mt5522.pc821. No sé si le vale a alguien de este hilo, y preferiría que lo mirases tu, antes de que nadie se lo descargue.


Siempre he recomendado firmwares de esa página, como es gratuita, contiene mucha propaganda, pero sabiendo cómo esquivarla, bajas lo que requieres.
Y bueno, los que deben opinar son los interesados, ya que son los que requieren el firmware.
Si embargo, en lo personal, varios me han funcionado.


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 13, 2022)

Aquí mas archivos de firmware:








						Lcd-Led TV Firmwares free
					

DUMP TV , . SOFTWARE , firmware all resolutions ,SPI FLASH ,CPU GPU samsung, lg




					firmwares.quora.com
				



Le he pedido el firmware para la Sankey de 65 pulgadas, con tarjeta T.MT5522.81, por Facebook:





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com
				




Mas








						Lcd-Led TV Firmwares free download
					

DUMP TV , . SOFTWARE , firmware all resolutions ,SPI FLASH ,CPU GPU samsung, lg ,hisense,GOLDVISION,SONY,




					www.lcd-ledtvfirmwares.tk
				





MARTIN001 dijo:


> Buenas tardes, quisiera saber si puedo conseguir el firmware de mi tv sankey de 65 pulgadas con tarjeta T.MT5522.81, el televisor quedo en el logo y no pasa de alli. Tambien me gustaria saber si de repente pueda tener otra solucion posible. Gracias de antemano.


Mira esto, pero asegúrate de que te vale:








						T.MT5522S.82 Firmware Free Download
					

Download T.MT5522S.82 4K LED Tv firmware. T.MT5522S.82 4K LED TV Software update. T.MT5522S.82 4K UHD LED TV Specifications. T.MT5522S.82 Bin File




					receiverpro.net
				




Mas








						FUEGO 65ELU610ANDT T.MT5522S.82 EMMC bin Firmware Download
					

fuego 65elu610andt t.mt5522s.82 emmc BIN firmware Download PANEL CX650DLEDM emmc pinout radio code. how to remove radio code




					repairalltv.com
				




Otra:








						SOLO FIRMWARE DE TV | Facebook
					

Grupo creado con el fin de compartir información sobre los diferentes tipos de firmware de tv led y lcd. Para poder aportar, solicitar dicha información y hacer mas viable el trabajo del técnico....




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Leoelectronic1988 (Sep 25, 2022)

Buenas amigo*, *ya consiguieron el firmware para este modelo de tv *? E*l mio qued*ó* en el logo y *no *logro sacarlo de all*í.*


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 25, 2022)

Número de tarjeta, por favor. Sin él, no puedo buscar nada


----------



## Leoelectronic1988 (Sep 26, 2022)

Buenas amigo el modelo de tv sankey cled-32sdv2 con placa cv358h-b42 y el fabricante bb03


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 26, 2022)

Leoelectronic1988 dijo:


> Buenas amigo el modelo de tv sankey cled-32sdv2 con placa cv358h-b42 y el fabricante bb03


Tienes que mirar en la pantalla, si aparece la resolución (1920 x 1080 ó 1366 x 768) y uno de estos: shownic, starsat_le-32led8s, nath, mitashi, himstar, iconic.
También el número de panel, algo así: M215H1-L03 (1920x1080), es  un ejemplo. Es importante, porque hay diferentes archivos, según el nombre que te he dicho (shownic...) y según la resolución. Además eso se ve con el número de panel


----------



## Leoelectronic1988 (Sep 26, 2022)

Ok*, * yo probé instalando un firmware *S*hownic de resolución 1290 x 1080 y el tv sali*ó * del logo pero no reconoce el control remoto y los botones del tv quedan intercambiados.


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 26, 2022)

Leoelectronic1988 dijo:


> Ok*, * yo probé instalando un firmware *S*hownic de resolución 1290 x 1080 y el tv sali*ó * del logo pero no reconoce el control remoto y los botones del tv quedan intercambiados.


Vamos a hacerlo bien, tu dame esos datos. El número de panel es muy importante


----------



## Leoelectronic1988 (Sep 26, 2022)

Perdón por la falta de conocimiento, donde consigo esos datos? Desarmando el panel completo o en la tarjeta tcon, 

En la tcon aparece el siguiente código 
innolux v320bj8-q01


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 26, 2022)

En la propia pantalla, ves  el número de panel, y la resolución. A lo mejor no pone la resolución. Saca fotos a todos los códigos que veas y los pones aqui


----------



## Leoelectronic1988 (Oct 2, 2022)

No amigo definitivamente no encuentro la información que me solicitaste


----------



## Axel31 (Oct 2, 2022)

Una vez que quitas el panel trasero, miras la pantalla por detrás y verás varios números con letras:






						Determinar el número de modelo de la pantalla LCD | LaptopScreen.com
					

Para enterarse del número de modelo de cualquier computadora portátil, usted necesita tomar la pantalla LCD de la computadora portátil y echar una mirada a su parte posterior. Vea nuestra guía de instalación para obtener instrucciones: Guía de instalación de..




					www.laptopscreen.com
				




La otra es la main:



			numero  tarjeta main - Buscar con Google


----------



## Axel31 (Oct 2, 2022)

Este es el firmware de tu tv, pero necesito el código de la pantalla, para determinar cual es el archivo que hay que descargar. Mira en la parte de descargas de la página y verás que hay archivos para diferentes fabricantes y diferentes resoluciones:









						CV358H-B42 Firmware Free Download
					

CV358H-B42 is a smart android FHD universal LCD LED TV Driver board.




					www.kazmielecom.com
				





Leoelectronic1988 dijo:


> Perdón por la falta de conocimiento, donde consigo esos datos? Desarmando el panel completo o en la tarjeta tcon,
> 
> En la tcon aparece el siguiente código
> innolux v320bj8-q01


No es la T-con, es la pantalla





						V320BJ8-Q01, INNOLUX V320BJ8-Q01 Distribuidor de paneles LCD | LCDs-Display.com
					

V320BJ8-Q01, INNOLUX V320BJ8-Q01 , pulgadas Stock , disponible en LCDs-Dlaylay.com, precio de solicitud para V320BJ8-Q01 de INNOLUX Distribuidor de paneles LCD - LCDs-Display.com




					www.lcds-display.es
				



Aunque es mejor que mires si hay otro código en la misma

Voy a necesitar también el del t-con


----------



## Repairman (Oct 2, 2022)

Hola, necesito saber si el enlace del firmware ese que pusieron es compatible o igual para:

TV SANKEY cled-32sdv2  
placa cv358h-b42 

______Gracias


----------



## Axel31 (Oct 2, 2022)

Repairman dijo:


> Hola, necesito saber si el enlace del firmware ese que pusieron es compatible o igual para:
> 
> TV SANKEY cled-32sdv2
> placa cv358h-b42
> ...


Si, tienes el mismo modelo y la misma placa. Pero necesitas el número de pantalla, para determinar la resolución y el fabricante


----------



## Repairman (Oct 2, 2022)

Solo se que es version bb03


----------



## Axel31 (Oct 2, 2022)

No se si te va a servir de algo eso del bb03


Axel31 dijo:


> Una vez que quitas el panel trasero, miras la pantalla por detrás y verás varios números con letras:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira, aqui indican el numero de pantalla, para que veas el formato:


----------



## Repairman (Oct 2, 2022)

Ok, muchas gracias lo verificare.


----------



## YORBISYAHIN (Oct 3, 2022)

*¿*C*ó*mo est*á*n*? N*ecesito el firmware del Sankey CLED42SDV2

Buenas tardes estoy en busca del Firmware de la tv sankey modelo CLED 42SDV2 ¿Me pòdrian ayudar por favor?


D@rkbytes dijo:


> Búscalo por modelo de tarjeta.


Donde veo el modelo de la tarjeta por favor

Buenos Dias*. *Necesito el Firmware de mi televisor Marca Sankey Modelo Cled 42SD2*. *N*ú*mero de placa  TP.SK506.PB801*,* all*í* dejar*é* unas im*á*genes*,* por favor necesito su ayuda*,* muchas gracias*.*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 3, 2022)

Búscalo por modelo de tarjeta.


----------



## Axel31 (Oct 3, 2022)

Ayuda a identificar Mainboard de una Tv LG
					

Buenas tardes, tengo un Tv LG 42LE7500, quiero cambiarle la Mainboard porque los HDMI han dejado de funcionar, pero no encuentro por ningún lado donde me pueden decir el modelo de placa base que tengo que buscar. Por otro lado, ¿habría la posibilidad de ponerle una superior para convertirla en...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## YORBISYAHIN (Oct 17, 2022)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Búscalo por modelo de tarjeta.


Es lo que quiero hacer pero necesito que alguien me ayude con el link de descarga*, *me salen muchos cuando busco*,* no s*é* cu*á*l ser*í*a*.*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 17, 2022)

YORBISYAHIN dijo:


> me salen muchos cuando busco*,* no s*é* cu*á*l ser*í*a*.*


Obviamente el que corresponda al modelo de la tarjeta. (TP.SK506.PB801)
Si salen mucho iguales, usa el de la página que tenga la mejor opción de descarga.
O sea, sin acortadores de enlaces, que sea un solo enlace de descarga, que no sea una página maliciosa, etc.


----------



## YORBISYAHIN (Oct 17, 2022)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Obviamente el que corresponda al modelo de la tarjeta. (TP.SK506.PB801)
> Si salen mucho iguales, usa el de la página que tenga la mejor opción de descarga.
> O sea, sin acortadores de enlaces, que sea un solo enlace de descarga, que no sea una página maliciosa, etc.



Okay, muchas gracias, procedo.


----------



## aizen744 (Oct 31, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Número de tarjeta, por favor. Sin él, no puedo buscar nada


Hola Axel31,
he visto que sabes del tema y quisiera pedirte ayuda
Tengo días buscando el software de un TV que se queda en el logo y al rato se apaga. Saqué toda la información que pude de su placa. Me he roto la cabeza y no encuentro nada concreto, por fa si me puedes ayudar?
Es:
*Marca del TV: SANKEY
Model:        CLED-43SDV7
Resolution:     1920x1080
Board:         CB358H-B42
RAM/ROM:     1G+8G*
No sé si hay algo más que debas saber. Si pudieras darme algo de luz sobre esto?
He encontrado el siguiente software: Brand: SHOWNIC, Board: CV358H-B42, Panel: ST4251B01, Resolution: 1920x1080, pero como ves la marca y el panel no coinciden con el mío, y no sé qué consecuencias traería que lo instale así.
Igual encontré una página con varias variantes de software de este modelo; uno dice shownic, otro starsat, otro nath, himstar... en fin, pero ninguno sankey o algo conocido.
Eres mi última esperanza en el universo


----------



## Axel31 (Nov 2, 2022)

Hola:
Dime que panel tiene tu tv, y el número de chasis


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 2, 2022)

aizen744 dijo:


> He encontrado el siguiente software: Brand: SHOWNIC, Board: CV358H-B42, Panel: ST4251B01, Resolution: 1920x1080, pero como ves la marca y el panel no coinciden con el mío, y no sé qué consecuencias traería que lo instale así.


Puedes instalar ese pero obviamente cambiará el logotipo de la marca y los datos del control remoto.
Si tuvieras los "Customer Configuration Files" no habría problema porque se pueden ingresar por medio del menú de servicio.
Los archivos que más importan son los respectivos al control remoto y al logotipo.
Estos se encuentran en el archivo "tvconfig.img" que podrás abrir y ver su contenido con el programa 7-Zip.

Algo así:

El archivo "boot0.jpg" es el logotipo de inicio, algunos firmware contienen más, boot0.jpg, boot1.jpg, boot2.jpg, etc.
Eso se puede configurar en el archivo "boot.ini":
LOGO_ON = 1;
LOGO_NUM = 1;
LOGO_NAME = boot0.jpg;

LOGO_ON (Muestra u oculta el logotipo. 1 para mostrar, 0 para no mostrar)
LOGO_NUM (Cantidad de logotipos)
LOGO_NAME (El nombre del archivo del logotipo de inicio)

Los archivos de configuración del panel, del control remoto, los EDID, etc, se encuentran en la carpeta "config"
El principal es el archivo "PM.bin", y se requieren otros, pero la estructura cambia aunque el firmware sea MStar.

Vienen siendo algo así...
SONY:

SHOWNIC:

Esos que seleccioné son los que en este caso importan.
Para reemplazarlos se puede hacer desde el mismo 7-Zip o usando un programa para montar imágenes virtuales.
Después se vuelve a empaquetar y listo, a probar.

Para ver estos archivos con el 7-Zip, primero hay que descomprimir el firmware.
Para eso, yo conozco dos programas, el MStar Bin Tool (Para Python) o su GUI, MStarBinTool-GUI, que no requiere Python.


----------



## Axel31 (Nov 2, 2022)

¿Valdrían estos firmwares?: Los dejo ya listos para usar, con los enlaces de descarga que pongo.
Son el CV358H-B42_1920x1080_1G_8G_Himstar y el CV358H-B42_1920x1080_1G_8G_STARSAT. Adjunto los archivos de texto que traen.








						CV358H-B42 Firmware Free Download
					

CV358H-B42 is a smart android FHD universal LCD LED TV Driver board.




					www.kazmielecom.com
				












						File folder on MEGA
					






					mega.nz


----------



## KORLES (Nov 8, 2022)

MARTIN001 dijo:


> Buenas tardes, quisiera saber si puedo conseguir el firmware de mi tv sankey de 65 pulgadas con tarjeta T.MT5522.81, el televisor quedo en el logo y no pasa de alli. Tambien me gustaria saber si de repente pueda tener otra solucion posible. Gracias de antemano.


*¿*Qu*é* tal*, *amigo*? L*ograste conseguir el software, pues mi TV EVVO se quedó en el logo de wisdom share smart cloud tv, y tiene la misma *tarjeta* T.MT5522.81
Si te dieron solución*, ¿*me puedes indicar c*ó*mo o d*ó*nde lo encontraste*,* por favor*?*


----------



## aizen744 (Nov 20, 2022)

Ho


D@rkbytes dijo:


> Puedes instalar ese pero obviamente cambiará el logotipo de la marca y los datos del control remoto.
> Si tuvieras los "Customer Configuration Files" no habría problema porque se pueden ingresar por medio del menú de servicio.
> Los archivos que más importan son los respectivos al control remoto y al logotipo.
> Estos se encuentran en el archivo "tvconfig.img" que podrás abrir y ver su contenido con el programa 7-Zip.
> ...



Hola D@rkbytes, aprecio mucho tu atención de verdad, respondo tan tarde porque no me había percatado de los mensajes, pensé que el foro me enviaría notificación al email.
En fin, te comento que no he hecho nada desde que escribí, voy a probar tus opciones. Entiendo que me dices que la configuración del logo y control remoto se encuentra en "tvconfig.img" pero lo que no comprendo es cómo obtendría yo esa configuración si el TV está inaccesible por el momento, e imagino que cuando instale el nuevo software estos archivos se sobrescriben. 
Antes de instalar podría como me indicas descomprimir el archivo del framework que me das y cambiar el logo por una imagen de mi marca que descargue de Internet, pero los datos del control remoto no tengo de donde sacarlos.
Perdona si me he perdido en esto o entendí mal el procedimiento.
Por lo demás pruebo y te comento si
Muchas gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2022)

aizen744 dijo:


> pensé que el foro me enviaría notificación al email.



Si, lo hace si lo configuras !


----------



## aizen744 (Nov 20, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> ¿Valdrían estos firmwares?: Los dejo ya listos para usar, con los enlaces de descarga que pongo.
> Son el CV358H-B42_1920x1080_1G_8G_Himstar y el CV358H-B42_1920x1080_1G_8G_STARSAT. Adjunto los archivos de texto que traen.
> 
> 
> ...



Lo voy a probar, muchas gracias Axel31



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si, lo hace si lo configuras !


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 20, 2022)

aizen744 dijo:


> Entiendo que me dices que la configuración del logo y control remoto se encuentra en "tvconfig.img" pero lo que no comprendo es cómo obtendría yo esa configuración si el TV está inaccesible por el momento


Ese archivo se obtiene haciendo un respaldo de la eMMC y desempacándolo.


aizen744 dijo:


> pero los datos del control remoto no tengo de dónde sacarlos.


Es que no es fácil conseguirlos, podrían obtenerse del mismo respaldo pero, se requiere mucho estudio.

Sería más conveniente que leyeras el log de arranque del televisor, ahí te muestra el error del por qué no continúa con la carga del sistema.
Muchas veces con solo volver a cargar el BOOT, el televisor vuelve a funcionar correctamente.
El BOOT se obtiene de un firmware funcional aunque no sea de la misma marca, solo compatible con el SoC.

Para hacer correctamente todo este proceso, como dije, se requiere de mucho estudio y aparte herramientas especiales.
No es algo que se pueda explicar en un post, ya que el tema es muy extenso.
Yo en lo personal he llevado cursos que pueden durar desde una semana hasta 15 días para poder comprenderlo.

Edit:
Me decidí por crear un firmware de recuperación en base a CV358H-B42
Yo pienso que debe funcionar, sin embargo, recomiendo realizar un respaldo.
El respaldo se puede realizar con esta aplicación: TV Debugging Tool
En dado caso de que no funcione, con esta misma aplicación se puede volver a cargar el respaldo y dejar el TV como estaba.

El procedimiento de instalación es el mismo, por memoria USB
Si todo va bien, el TV debe volver a funcionar normalmente, con su mismo logo y control remoto.


----------



## aizen744 (Nov 21, 2022)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Ese archivo se obtiene haciendo un respaldo de la eMMC y desempacándolo.
> 
> Es que no es fácil conseguirlos, podrían obtenerse del mismo respaldo pero, se requiere mucho estudio.
> 
> ...


Ok amigo ya te entiendo. Gracias por intentar enseñarnos en palabras simples lo que suele ser un tema muy complejo. Ya chequeé tu aplicación de repaldo TV Debugging Tool y donde muestras como usarlo. La verdad soy solo un usuario final, ya hablas de temas de soldar una resistencia, de puertos que no conozco... en fin, que me quedó grande ese tema no creo poder hacerlo, sería hasta peligroso.
Estoy considerando usar tu firmware de recuperación sin el respaldo, *no sé qué opinas*. Si donde vivo hubiera algún experto como tu no dudaría en pedir ayuda, pero temo que en mi ciudad me le harían más daño al tv de lo que yo pueda hacerle


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 21, 2022)

aizen744 dijo:


> Estoy considerando usar tu firmware de recuperación sin el respaldo, *¿no sé qué opinas?*


Pues mira, de todos modos el TV no funciona, y por lo visto, la única solución que tienes es cambiar la tarjeta.
Así que... puedes probar y ver qué sucede, con suerte y vuelve a funcionar.


----------



## aizen744 (Nov 22, 2022)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Pues mira, de todos modos el TV no funciona, y por lo visto, la única solución que tienes es cambiar la tarjeta.
> Así que... puedes probar y ver qué sucede, con suerte y vuelve a funcionar.


Hola, 
te cuento que usé el fichero, pero el TV me sacó rápidamente una pantalla "SOFTWARE UPGRADE ERROR"
Creo que me queda probar con el software que dejó Axel31 que no es de la misma marca pero sí la misma tarjeta, a ver qué resulta ¿?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 22, 2022)

aizen744 dijo:


> Te cuento que usé el fichero, pero el TV me sacó rápidamente una pantalla "SOFTWARE UPGRADE ERROR"


Sí, es normal, a mí me sucede lo mismo a la primera, pero como tengo el TV, puedo ir viendo el log y saber por dónde va la cosa.
Así que lo sigo modificando hasta que queda bien y el TV sale funcionando.
En este caso es muy complicado hacer lo mismo pero, al menos se intentó.


aizen744 dijo:


> Creo que me queda probar con el software que dejó Axel31 que no es de la misma marca pero sí la misma tarjeta, a ver qué resulta.


Sí, es lo mejor que puedes hacer, ya nada más consigues el control remoto correspondiente.

Adjunto otro archivo recuperación por si lo quieren probar.
Espero que este sí funcione.
Notas:
El archivo CtvUpgrade.bin es para cargarlo por medio de una memoria USB
El archivo CtvUpgrade_MBOOT.BIN.BOOT1 es para cargarlo directamente a la eMMC con RT809H


----------



## aizen744 (Nov 23, 2022)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Sí, es normal, a mí me sucede lo mismo a la primera, pero como tengo el TV, puedo ir viendo el log y saber por dónde va la cosa.
> Así que lo sigo modificando hasta que queda bien y el TV sale funcionando.
> En este caso es muy complicado hacer lo mismo pero, al menos se intentó.
> 
> ...



Si, te entiendo perfectamente, estás haciendo disparos a ciegas, te agradezco de verdad que te tomes el tiempo para ayudarme en este caso con tan poca información. Claro que voy a probar este nuevo archivo de recuperación que me enviaste y cualquier otro que me envíes. Lo que no puedo hacer es lo otro de cargar el .boot1 directamente en la eMMC, como te expliqué no tengo la mínima experiencia y menos poseo una herramienta de programación; siento ponértela tan difícil 
Gracias


D@rkbytes dijo:


> Sí, es normal, a mí me sucede lo mismo a la primera, pero como tengo el TV, puedo ir viendo el log y saber por dónde va la cosa.
> Así que lo sigo modificando hasta que queda bien y el TV sale funcionando.
> En este caso es muy complicado hacer lo mismo pero, al menos se intentó.
> 
> ...



D@rkbytes te comento probé el nuevo CtvUpgrade.bin y volví a obtener el Software Upgrade Error nuevamente. Si tienes el tiempo de hacer otro cambio y enviármelo por mi está bien. Quiero dejar la reprogramación con otra marca como última opción. El tema es que las marcas que ahí me ponen no sé de qué mercado son, pero en mi país no se venden, entonces me tocaría usar el TV solo con los botones manuales. He buscado y no encuentro tvs shownic o starsat o ninguno de esos que ahí aparecen


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 23, 2022)

aizen744 dijo:


> D@rkbytes te comento probé el nuevo CtvUpgrade.bin y volví a obtener el Software Upgrade Error nuevamente. Si tienes el tiempo de hacer otro cambio y enviármelo por mi está bien.


Mira, estuve buscando si ya existía un boot para esa tarjeta y resulta que sí.
Algunos de los archivos archivos que vienen con el firmware tienen incluido el boot. Me hubiera ahorrado sacarlo. 
Pero bueno, no es nada complicado.
Comparé el que extraje con uno que viene por aquí: CV358H-B42-1366x768-KONKA-Himstar
Es para otra resolución pero obviamente el boot es idéntico.

El boot que viene en el firmware CV358H-B42_1920x1080_1G_8G_STARSAT también es idéntico.
Así que en en ese aspecto ya no hay nada qué hacer.
Lo que puedes probar es cambiar el nombre del último archivo que subí a boot.bin y ver si el TV lo carga.
Puede ser que el TV usa el nombre CtvUpgrade.bin para cargar un firmware y no el boot, por eso podría dar el error.


----------



## aizen744 (Nov 23, 2022)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Mira, estuve buscando si ya existía un boot para esa tarjeta y resulta que sí.
> Algunos de los archivos archivos que vienen con el firmware tienen incluido el boot. Me hubiera ahorrado sacarlo.
> Pero bueno, no es nada complicado.
> Comparé el que extraje con uno que viene por aquí: CV358H-B42-1366x768-KONKA-Himstar
> ...


Jeje, entiendo que son buenas noticias entonces. Probé el último archivo con el nombre boot.bin pero ahí no hace nada, definitivamente es el nombre original que traía. Estoy descargando el  CV358H-B42_1920x1080_1G_8G_STARSAT que coincide con mi resolución de pantalla, lo instalo y te comento 
Gracias maestro.



D@rkbytes dijo:


> Mira, estuve buscando si ya existía un boot para esa tarjeta y resulta que sí.
> Algunos de los archivos archivos que vienen con el firmware tienen incluido el boot. Me hubiera ahorrado sacarlo.
> Pero bueno, no es nada complicado.
> Comparé el que extraje con uno que viene por aquí: CV358H-B42-1366x768-KONKA-Himstar
> ...


ok creo que malinterpreté este mensaje, cuando te refieres al boot idéntico dices que igual no va a cargar cierto  jaja madre mía ahora si no se que hacer. De todos modos no lo he descargado, intentaré igualmente a ver que pasa


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 23, 2022)

Lo que pasa es que el boot o bootloader, es una cosa y el firmware es otra cosa.
Es igual que un telefóno celular, el firmware contiene el boot y otras cosas más pero todo viene empaquetado.
Instala el firmware y lo debe cargar sin problemas, si no cargó el boot por USB, quiere decir que solo se puede grabar directamente a la eMMC.
Tal vez por modo RS-232 porque sí hay comandos para eso, pero igualmente es posible con un programador.


----------



## aizen744 (Nov 24, 2022)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que el boot o bootloader, es una cosa y el firmware es otra cosa.
> Es igual que un telefóno celular, el firmware contiene el boot y otras cosas más pero todo viene empaquetado.
> Instala el firmware y lo debe cargar sin problemas, si no cargó el boot por USB, quiere decir que solo se puede grabar directamente a la eMMC.
> Tal vez por modo RS-232 porque sí hay comandos para eso, pero igualmente es posible con un programador.


Amigo! te cuento que instalé el starsat que me diste, y fue un agrado ver como el TV se instaló hasta el final! Claro que ahora pone el logo STARSAT y todo está en árabe. Como pude mediante los botones del televisor puse el source en hdmi y como uso una cajita de tv satelital ya es como antes, pero claro, no puedo usar el control para las funciones de android, youtube, etc. O sea quedó fijo como un tv convencional. 
Siento que ya es un paso y ya es seguro que el problema era de software
Lástima no consiga el original, es tan fácil arreglarlo una vez que se tiene el software.
Con esta pista y sabiendo que el starsat funciona, si se te ocurre algo para modificarlo estoy atendo.
Igualmente si no se logra hacer nada más estoy muy agradecido, eres un crack


----------



## aizen744 (Nov 24, 2022)

Si alguien llegó aquí con el mismo problema, el software del Himstar funciona mejor porque el menú está en inglés. Con el panel manual se puede elegir la fuente. El control no funcionará, pero por lo menos permitirá usarlo como un televisor clásico. Si alguien consigue el software original por favor compartirlo, sigo en la búsqueda


----------

